# do watches have lifetime warranty?



## eddieo396

hi im new to this brand ..and i read somewhere they have a lifetime warranty ..is the warranty transferable ...if i buy pre-owned....they do have A unique look ...any info would be appreciated ...


----------



## houndoggie

2 years according to the website: AnonimoUSA - The Tradition Continues - Buying Authorized


----------



## abouttime

Anonimo watches have a 2 year warranty just like most other brands such as Rolex, Cartier, etc. Also, just like most other warranties they are NOT transferrable because you need your original store receipt to show proof of purchase from the AUTHORIZED DEALER to you the customer. Be careful about buying Anonimo watches from un-authorized dealers.

You can click here for more information.

Authorized dealer warranty for Anonimo Timepieces.

Thank you,


----------



## TK-421

nothing has a lifetime warranty. it is always BS.


----------



## jersey412

Hi

Just a note I have 2 Cartier Santos watches which both have lifetime warranties.

My Santos is currently in now getting an overhaul.

The only charge is for a polish after if I wanted.

They have had me in the system for over 20 years!

But, the Cartier warranty for lifetime changes many years ago.

Still enjoying for wifes and my matching watches.


----------



## tony20009

Some watches have lifetime warranties. As far as I know -- I don't buy/not buy because of the warranty and have yet to need a warranty repair -- none of the high-end brands do.

Citizen
Skagen
Victorinoxx
Charles Hubert
Croton

Those last two brands aren't especially well known I suspect. From what I know from one colleague who "discovered" them (not a WIS person at all), they are for the person who wants the look of several pricey brands, but who also has a budget somewhere between $100 and $300, or so. The one I saw (Rolex knockoff) looked like a Rolex but carried the name of the actual maker. It's got a lifetime warranty, so how bad a product can it?

All the best.


----------



## Alan_F

Given enough caveats, anything can be pitched with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## JayVeeez

Well, whatever. 

These watches never had lifetime warranties, as explained very correctly by the About Time post above.

As an update, ANY mention of a warranty on a new, historical model is sketchy at best.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

All has been said but for now Warranty on Anonimo it's Zero... The few AD before the new Abomino they offer the warranty on his own paying to Stoll & Co ( the Authorized Service Center ) for the repairs.

Lifetime warranty, double check the exclusions, mainly covers only movements under certain issues.

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## primerak

Ouch


nelsondevicenci said:


> All has been said but for now Warranty on Anonimo it's Zero... The few AD before the new Abomino they offer the warranty on his own paying to Stoll & Co ( the Authorized Service Center ) for the repairs.
> 
> Lifetime warranty, double check the exclusions, mainly covers only movements under certain issues.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## tony20009

Alan_F said:


> Given enough caveats, anything can be pitched with a lifetime warranty.





nelsondevicenci said:


> ...Lifetime warranty, double check the exclusions, mainly covers only movements under certain issues.


I think you are too used to automobile warranties and those from other "nefarious" industries that often seem to specify so many exclusions in their warranties to the point that one could only receive warranty benefits if the moon is blue on a Thursday and the failure occurs on that day provided that it was not also raining in New Guinea at the time of the failure. LOL

Something that's common between automobile and watch warranties is that neither industry is willing to offer that long a warranty on much of anything that has a lot of moving parts. In some ways, that's understandable. What's surprising to me is that no watch company has figured out a way to make a mechanical watch that is worthy of being given a lifetime (or even 10 year) warranty, and none offers a "satisfaction" guarantee on the order of what LL Bean and Nordstrom do.

*Skagen's lifetime warranty:*
INTERNATIONAL LIMITED LIFETIME WARRANTY

Your SKAGEN DENMARK® watch is protected by an International Limited Lifetime Warranty under the terms and conditions of this warranty. The Warranty covers defects due to faulty material or workmanship, subject to normal conditions of use.
This warranty does not cover: 

Battery, glass, bands, straps, bracelets, exposed crystals and other embellishments
Damage (including water damage) as a result of poor care, accidents, and normal wear and tear

In case of defects covered by the warranty, your SKAGEN DENMARK® watch will, at the sole option of the service center, be repaired or replaced free of charge. The warranty becomes void in the event of servicing or repair of the watch by any person not duly authorized, except for mesh band or link band adjustment. You may have greater rights under local laws.

Our dealers and service centers are always at your disposal for warranted or non-warranted repairs, the latter done at an appropriate charge. If work is done under the warranty, the SKAGEN DENMARK dealer or service center may charge for postage and handling. Should your watch require service, CLICK HERE for a listing of SKAGEN DENMARK authorized service centers.

Repairs in the U.S. Components covered under the warranty will be repaired, or the watch will be replaced, at the sole discretion of Metro Service Center, free of repair charges, if it proves to be defective in material or workmanship under normal use. An return shipping and handling fee will apply to all warranty service. 
If the problem you are having with your watch is not covered by our warranty, the service and repair charges are listed in the repair form. 
Should service be required, please send your watch, a copy of your sales receipt, a completed Watch Repair Form (CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD FORM), and payment to:
* 
Metro Service Center 
ATTN: REPAIRS DEPT. 
10615 Sanden Drive 
Dallas, TX 75238 
Note: This address is for mail-in only. *

Please allow up to 4 to 6 weeks from the date we receive your package for your watch to go through the repair and inspection process.

*Charles Hubert Warranty:*
Your Charles-Hubert, Paris watch has a lifetime warranty for the movement and one year against manufacturing defects to the original owner from date of purchase. Physical damages to the case, band, crystal, stem, crown or tempering/abuse of the watch are excluded from the warranty. Parts subject to wear and tear (battery, leather strap, chain, hinge, lock) will not be covered.

Victoroxx and Citizen's websites have been updated since my earlier post on this topic. There is no longer a lifetime warranty for either of these brands' watches.


----------



## Santos

jersey412 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just a note I have 2 Cartier Santos watches which both have lifetime warranties.
> 
> My Santos is currently in now getting an overhaul.
> 
> The only charge is for a polish after if I wanted.
> 
> They have had me in the system for over 20 years!
> 
> But, the Cartier warranty for lifetime changes many years ago.
> 
> Still enjoying for wifes and my matching watches.


I've had mine for over 30 years, just sent it off for a cleaning, crystal, band...whatever it needs. FREE

I have sent it in to Cartier every few years for 30 years. They will continue to do so for the rest of my life or

their business's life.


----------

